# Windows 11



## User 189

Will Windows 11 persuade anybody to switch over from macOS?








						Microsoft will unveil 'the next generation of Windows' on June 24
					

Microsoft's Windows event is now official, and it's happening this month.




					www.windowscentral.com
				



Probably not, but we will have to wait and see!


----------



## Renzatic

AutomaticApple said:


> Will Windows 11 persuade anybody to switch over from macOS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Microsoft will unveil 'the next generation of Windows' on June 24
> 
> 
> Microsoft's Windows event is now official, and it's happening this month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.windowscentral.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not, but we will have to wait and see!




If they don't call it Windows 11 For Workgroups, October 2021 Pro Enterprise Millennium Edition, I'll be gravely disappointed.


----------



## thekev

Unfortunately I spend a lot of time on Windows these days, although I have 32GB of ram assigned to a Linux VM on this machine, just to stop it from choking when compiling LLVM. If I gave it more swap, 16 would do. Every time I have to do something on Windows, it's just a long stream of workarounds.


----------



## Renzatic

thekev said:


> Unfortunately I spend a lot of time on Windows these days, although I have 32GB of ram assigned to a Linux VM on this machine, just to stop it from choking when compiling LLVM. If I gave it more swap, 16 would do. Every time I have to do something on Windows, it's just a long stream of workarounds.




You know you don't have to use a VM to work with Linux on Windows anymore, right?





...and one from me.


----------



## tranceking26

Very interesting, thanks for sharing. I thought Windows 10 was going to the be the "last" version but let's see what it can run on, no matter what the name.


----------



## User 189

Renzatic said:


> You know you don't have to use a VM to work with Linux on Windows anymore, right?
> 
> View attachment 5718
> 
> ...and one from me.
> 
> View attachment 5720











						Linux GUI app support now shipping with the Windows Subsystem for Linux
					

At Build 2021, Microsoft has today announced the general availability of Linux GUI application support in the Windows Subsystem for Linux 2. The feature was announced and shipped in preview in the last handful of months, but the today it's now generally available for all Windows Developers to...




					www.windowscentral.com
				











						Windows Package Manager rolls out to everyone with version 1.0
					

Windows Package Manager is a handy tool for installing apps and packages on Windows 10. After a year of testing, it's now generally available.




					www.windowscentral.com


----------



## Eric

Moved this into the Tech Talk forum


----------



## Renzatic

tranceking26 said:


> Very interesting, thanks for sharing. I thought Windows 10 was going to the be the "last" version but let's see what it can run on, no matter what the name.




Yeah, and that quip was obviously a massive marketing gaffe. 

Honestly, I think they're going to take the Apple route, and call each new version of Windows by some neat codename. For example, this upcoming refresh is has been dubbed "Sun Valley", so I expect the final version to be "Windows Sun Valley". Like "MacOS Big Sur"


----------



## User 189

Eric said:


> Moved this into the Tech Talk forum



Thanks! Has that hidden category always existed?

In other news...








						Microsoft plans major revitalization of the Store app on Windows 10
					

Microsoft is working on a brand-new Store app for Windows 10 that will introduce a modern and fluid user interface, as well as bring changes to the policies that govern what kind of apps can be submitted to the store by developers. According to sources familiar with the matter, this new Store...




					www.windowscentral.com
				





Renzatic said:


> Yeah, and that quip was obviously a massive marketing gaffe.
> 
> Honestly, I think they're going to take the Apple route, and call each new version of Windows by some neat codename. For example, this upcoming refresh is has been dubbed "Sun Valley", so I expect the final version to be "Windows Sun Valley". Like "MacOS Big Sur"



Most rumors and leaks have pointed towards Windows 11.


----------



## Renzatic

It's weird how much MS is glomming onto Linux these days. I wouldn't be surprised if they're slowly weening everyone towards their own 'nix based distro.

They already effectively do maintain a Linux distro through Azure. Setting up an easy to use consumer rev with a WINE like application layer for legacy apps would be a helluva lot easier for them to maintain.


----------



## Renzatic

AutomaticApple said:


> Most rumors and leaks have pointed towards Windows 11.




That's what the tech press is referring to it as, though the trend these days is to drop the numbers entirely, and go entirely for branding. I wouldn't be surprised if they just go for "Windows."

...though they could just as easily keep it as Windows 10.


----------



## thekev

Renzatic said:


> You know you don't have to use a VM to work with Linux on Windows anymore, right?
> 
> View attachment 5718
> 
> ...and one from me.
> 
> View attachment 5720




I haven't really tried that. It was missing some linux environment stuff last time I looked at it.


----------



## User 189

Renzatic said:


> That's what the tech press is referring to it as, though the trend these days is to drop the numbers entirely, and go entirely for branding. I wouldn't be surprised if they just go for "Windows."
> 
> ...though they could just as easily keep it as Windows 10.



Everybody and their grandma is saying "Windows 11" on Twitter.

Also, this...








						Microsoft to reveal its next generation of Windows on June 24th
					

The event will focus on what’s next for Windows.




					www.theverge.com


----------



## Renzatic

thekev said:


> I haven't really tried that. It was missing some linux environment stuff last time I looked at it.




It's fairly complete by this point. As you can see, it can render Linux specific apps as native windows, and gives Explorer full access to root.

Technically, it is running through a hypervisor, though from what I understand, it doesn't use virtualized hardware, using your comp's natural resources as if it's running Linux on bare metal.


----------



## Renzatic

AutomaticApple said:


> Everybody and their grandma is saying "Windows 11" on Twitter.




Wanna bet money? I've got a dollar right here in my hand as we speak.


----------



## User 189

Renzatic said:


> Wanna bet money? I've got a dollar right here in my hand as we speak.


----------



## Renzatic

AutomaticApple said:


>




  

Oh, it be on now, brah!


----------



## thekev

Renzatic said:


> It's fairly complete by this point. As you can see, it can render Linux specific apps as native windows, and gives Explorer full access to root.
> 
> Technically, it is running through a hypervisor, though from what I understand, it doesn't use virtualized hardware, using your comp's natural resources as if it's running Linux on bare metal.




This isn't that uncommon. Since we need nested hypervisors today, there are various hacks to lead guest operating systems to believe they are running as root.


----------



## Renzatic

thekev said:


> This isn't that uncommon. Since we need nested hypervisors today, there are various hacks to lead guest operating systems to believe they are running as root.




Regardless, it might be worth a try, considering it's MS' attempt to stave off developers hopping over to Linux for it's more friendly programming environment. Thus far, everyone seems to be fairly pleased with it, what with it giving Windows users access to Docker and all.


----------



## Runs For Fun

Renzatic said:


> It's weird how much MS is glomming onto Linux these days. I wouldn't be surprised if they're slowly weening everyone towards their own 'nix based distro.
> 
> They already effective do maintain a Linux distro through Azure. Setting up an easy to use consumer rev with a WINE like application layer for legacy apps would be a helluva lot easier for them to maintain.



There’s been some, kind of tongue-in-cheek talk in the Linux community for a while now that Microsoft will eventually just turn Windows into a Linux based system. So who knows! They keep adding more stuff to WSL.


----------



## thekev

Renzatic said:


> Regardless, it might be worth a try, considering it's MS' attempt to stave off developers hopping over to Linux for it's more friendly programming environment. Thus far, everyone seems to be fairly pleased with it, what with it giving Windows users access to Docker and all.




It isn't a bad ploy. Linux does some stuff better, particularly for anything that will be deployed on a remote server or VM. It's quite flexible as a development environment compared to Windows.

On a side note, it amuses me that you are familiar enough with my nerd comments that you don't question why I would build LLVM from source.


----------



## Alli

AutomaticApple said:


> Will Windows 11 persuade anybody to switch over from macOS?



Pffffft. I wonder if it will be a free upgrade or we’ll have to pay.


AutomaticApple said:


> Thanks! Has that hidden category always existed?



Yup.


----------



## Renzatic

Alli said:


> Pffffft. I wonder if it will be a free upgrade or we’ll have to pay.




More than likely, it'll be free if you have a previous version of Windows to upgrade from.


----------



## User 189

Windows 11 review: The start of a new era
					

Microsoft is back with a new version of Windows that's designed to feel modern and easy to use.




					www.windowscentral.com
				











						Did Microsoft just tease the official name of Windows 11?
					

Is Microsoft teasing the name of Windows 11, or are we all just squinting to see what we want to see?




					www.windowscentral.com
				











						Windows 11 review: The start of a new era
					

Microsoft is back with a new version of Windows that's designed to feel modern and easy to use.




					www.windowscentral.com


----------



## Renzatic

I'd be happy if they finally get around to making the UI consistent across the entire OS, and fixed their janky window animations when moving into task view.


----------



## Alli

Renzatic said:


> More than likely, it'll be free if you have a previous version of Windows to upgrade from.



That would be nice. I still have a netbook on Windows 7 because I refused to pay to upgrade it. Maybe this will get me to use my Surface Pro as more than a backup.


----------



## Renzatic

Alli said:


> That would be nice. I still have a netbook on Windows 7 because I refused to pay to upgrade it. Maybe this will get me to use my Surface Pro as more than a backup.




You know you've always been able to upgrade from Windows 7 to Win10 for free, right?









						You Can Still Upgrade to Windows 10 For Free, Here's How
					

Back when Windows 10 was first released, Microsoft allowed users of Windows 7 or Windows 8.1 to upgrade to Windows 10 for free. Microsoft officially ended the free upgrade offer in December 2017, but a method still works that allows you to upgrade an older version of Windows to Windows 10 for free.




					www.bleepingcomputer.com


----------



## Alli

Renzatic said:


> You know you've always been able to upgrade from Windows 7 to Win10 for free, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You Can Still Upgrade to Windows 10 For Free, Here's How
> 
> 
> Back when Windows 10 was first released, Microsoft allowed users of Windows 7 or Windows 8.1 to upgrade to Windows 10 for free. Microsoft officially ended the free upgrade offer in December 2017, but a method still works that allows you to upgrade an older version of Windows to Windows 10 for free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bleepingcomputer.com



Yea. By the time the workaround showed up I’d forgotten I had the netbook. LOL


----------



## tranceking26

I can get a good look at this if my brother installs it on his PC, I may warn him to hold off until it's confirmed stable though.


----------



## User 189

tranceking26 said:


> I can get a good look at this if my brother installs it on his PC, I may warn him to hold off until it's confirmed stable though.



Well, this is apparently what the settings app will look like.


----------



## tranceking26

AutomaticApple said:


> Well, this is apparently what the settings app will look like.



Looks a lot better already. Any images of the new start menu?


----------



## Renzatic

tranceking26 said:


> Looks a lot better already. Any images of the new start menu?




I imagine it, and plenty of other things that are bound to show up in Windows 11, will look a lot like what we saw in Windows 10x.


----------



## User 189

tranceking26 said:


> Looks a lot better already. Any images of the new start menu?


----------



## Renzatic

Those are the changes to the current start menu, available in this most recent update. No one knows if they're going to keep it the same, or go with the 10x styling for 11.


----------



## tranceking26

Renzatic said:


> I imagine it, and plenty of other things that are bound to show up in Windows 11, will look a lot like what we saw in Windows 10x.



While it seems to function okay, I'm not so sure about how it looks yet.


AutomaticApple said:


> SNIP



Very similar to 10 then.


----------



## User 189

Renzatic said:


> Those are the changes to the current start menu, available in this most recent update. No one knows if they're going to keep it the same, or go with the 10x styling for 11.



According to Windows Central's sources, the menus shown off are similar to what is planned to actually ship.


tranceking26 said:


> Very similar to 10 then.



It's still subject to change.


----------



## Renzatic

AutomaticApple said:


> Most rumors and leaks have pointed towards Windows 11.




You were right. Windows 11 it is.









						Windows 11 with new UX confirmed in a leak, ahead of Microsoft's June 24 announcement
					

In advance of Microsoft's planned Windows event on June 24th, an internal build of the upcoming OS has leaked in public forums confirming the new Windows 11 branding.




					www.windowscentral.com
				




...good thing we didn't shake on that bet, huh?


----------



## User 189

Renzatic said:


> ...good thing we didn't shake on that bet, huh?



Hmph...


----------



## Renzatic

Though in all seriousness, what they're showing off does look pretty cool. The rightclick menus are now FINALLY unified across the board, though your settings are still split between the old Control Panel, and the new Settings app. Plus, the rounded corners does give things more of a modern feel.

For all intents and purposes, it's basically Windows 10x: Desktop Edition.

...and still no new File Explorer.


----------



## User 189

Renzatic said:


> Though in all seriousness, what they're showing off does look pretty cool. The rightclick menus are now FINALLY unified across the board, and the rounded corners does give things more of a modern feel.
> 
> For all intents and purposes, it's basically Windows 10x: Desktop Edition.
> 
> ...and still no new File Explorer.



The whiners have come out of hibernation though. Online society is collapsing all of a sudden...


----------



## Renzatic

AutomaticApple said:


> The whiners have come out of hibernation though. Online society is collapsing all of a sudden...




IT'S NOT A TOTALLY DIFFERENT PARADIGM SHIFT THAT PUSHES THE ENVELOPE OF INNOVATION TO NEW HEIGHTS! THIS IS THE END OF ALL THINGS!

Me, personally? I got about what I expected. I thought they were going to port the 10x UI to 10, and that's pretty much what happened. It's still a leaked beta, so I doubt we're seeing all there is to see here. There's likely to be a few extra features, and a ton of polish to look forward to.

...though there better be a new File Explorer, cuz I want my GODDAMN TABS!


----------



## User 189

Renzatic said:


> ...though there better be a new File Explorer, cuz I want my GODDAMN TABS!



Use the "Files" app in the Microsoft Store.


----------



## Renzatic

AutomaticApple said:


> Use the "Files" app in the Microsoft Store.




I have that. It's good, but it doesn't give you the full functionality of explorer. Mainly, I can't drag and drop files from it to certain apps.


----------



## User 189

Renzatic said:


> I have that. It's good, but it doesn't give you the full functionality of explorer. Mainly, I can't drag and drop files from it to certain apps.



There's a channel for the app in Discord where you can get in direct contact with the developers.








						Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities
					

Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text.  Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




					discord.gg


----------



## Renzatic

AutomaticApple said:


> There's a channel for the app in Discord where you can get in direct contact with the developers.




I might do that. The only things I miss from Explorer when using it is the hit or miss drag 'n drop, and the option to group by type (different from sort by type in that it gives each file extension it's own little partition in the window). If they could fix and add that, plus a few general speedups and bug improvements, it'd be a perfect replacement for Explorer.


----------



## tranceking26

Only just caught up with the 11 leaks, small demo here:









						First Look at Windows 11 Leaks Online
					

Windows 11 leaks online ahead of an official reveal from Microsoft, showing off a new start button and menu, rounded corners, and more.




					gamerant.com


----------



## Renzatic

tranceking26 said:


> Only just caught up with the 11 leaks, small demo here




My first link talking about the leak has a much longer video showing off the bits and bobs, specifically dark mode.

Though I'm thinking that the video I posted of 10x is going to be a lot closer to what we'll see on the 24th.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Renzatic

Now, this is interesting...


----------



## User 189

Renzatic said:


> Now, this is interesting...



A lot of performance optimizations under the hood?


----------



## User 189

Here is a recap of everything that was announced at the event.








						Microsoft's Windows 11 announcement: All the free upgrades coming this fall
					

Microsoft's next major software update, Windows 11, is designed to work with as many apps as possible. It'll also include Xbox technology and Android apps.




					www.cnet.com


----------



## Renzatic

It's pretty slick so far, though it's hard to deny that it's very Mac-like.

...still no new File Explorer yet though.


----------



## Renzatic

And we'll be able to join in the beta sometime next week.









						Preparing for Insider Preview Builds of Windows 11
					

UPDATE 6/28 at 12:30pm PDT: See this blog post on an update on Windows 11 minimum system requirements.  Today, we unveiled Windows 11 to the world, and we know Windows Insiders are super excited to get th




					blogs.windows.com


----------



## User 189

Renzatic said:


> ...still no new File Explorer yet though.



Maybe it is there, but it just wasn't shown at the event?


----------



## Renzatic

AutomaticApple said:


> Maybe it is there, but it just wasn't shown at the event?




We'll know in a few days.


----------



## User 189

Renzatic said:


> We'll know in a few days.



Android apps will be supported though! 








						Windows 11 Will Run Android Apps From Amazon Appstore
					

Microsoft today held an event where it unveiled Windows 11, the next generation of Windows with a new design, new versatility capabilities, gaming...




					www.macrumors.com


----------



## Renzatic

AutomaticApple said:


> Android apps will be supported though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 11 Will Run Android Apps From Amazon Appstore
> 
> 
> Microsoft today held an event where it unveiled Windows 11, the next generation of Windows with a new design, new versatility capabilities, gaming...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.macrumors.com




...but I have an iPhone!

Given MS' past reputation, I can't help but wonder if they're trying to glom onto Android in an attempt to absorb it.


----------



## Renzatic

Woohoo! There is a new file explorer out there. It's not vastly different than what we have now, but it does look cleaner, fitting in better with the rest of Win11.

...still ain't see no tabs on it though.  









						Microsoft reveals brief look at Windows 11's new modern File Explorer UI
					

File Explorer has replaced its aging Ribbon UI with a new Fluent Design one.




					www.windowscentral.com


----------



## User 189

Renzatic said:


> ...still ain't see no tabs on it though.



Just out of curiosity, what's wrong with just snapping windows side-by-side?

Also, the new Microsoft Store has finally opened itself up to traditional desktop applications. Unpackaged win32 programs are now allowed to be submitted to the Microsoft Store (Google Chrome, Mozilla Firefox, Adobe Creative Cloud, etc). They can even use their own CDNs now!


----------



## Renzatic

AutomaticApple said:


> Just out of curiosity, what's wrong with just snapping windows side-by-side?




I rarely ever use it, and I've long since become used to having tabs for everything.

It's not exactly a huge deal, I can get around not having it, but it's still a nice thing to have.


----------



## JamesMike

One thing about Windows 11 which is not discussed much is your PC needs TPM installed, Trusted Platform Module, to install Windows 11. Newer PC have it, people with older PCs will need to check if they have it.


----------



## User 189

JamesMike said:


> One thing about Windows 11 which is not discussed much is your PC needs TPM installed, Trusted Platform Module, to install Windows 11. Newer PC have it, people with older PCs will need to check if they have it.



Along with an 8th generation Intel CPU or the AMD equivalent.


----------



## Renzatic

Yeah, the stricter requirements do suck, but they're all easily bypassed.









						How To Fix TPM 2.0 Error When Installing Windows 11?
					

Get rid of the TPM 2.0 error and enjoy Windows 11!




					fossbytes.com


----------



## User 189

Renzatic said:


> Yeah, the stricter requirements do suck, but they're all easily bypassed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How To Fix TPM 2.0 Error When Installing Windows 11?
> 
> 
> Get rid of the TPM 2.0 error and enjoy Windows 11!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fossbytes.com



Most people can't be bothered to do that, especially the average consumer.

4GB of RAM and Secure Boot is another requirement, but that's more forgivable. There's no 32-bit version of Windows 11.


----------



## Renzatic

AutomaticApple said:


> Most people can't be bothered to do that, especially the average consumer.
> 
> 4GB of RAM and Secure Boot is another requirement, but that's more forgivable. There's no 32-bit version of Windows 11.




It annoys me, because I don't have TPM at all. I combed through my bios, and despite the fact that my (listed as unsupported by Win11) CPU supposedly has PTT onboard, I couldn't find anything security related.

Given that I'm in the Insider Dev channel, I can still goof around with the beta builds, but I'll never be able to officially install it on this PC.

Windows Central ran a poll asking whether people's computers supported Win11 or not. Only 23% have answered yes.









						Poll: Does your hardware qualify for Windows 11?
					

Let us know by voting!




					www.windowscentral.com


----------



## User 189

Renzatic said:


> It annoys me, because I don't have TPM at all. I combed through my bios, and despite the fact that my (listed as unsupported by Win11) CPU supposedly has PTT onboard, I couldn't find anything security related.
> 
> Given that I'm in the Insider Dev channel, I can still goof around with the beta builds, but I'll never be able to officially install it on this PC.
> 
> Windows Central ran a poll asking whether people's computers supported Win11 or not. Only 23% have answered yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poll: Does your hardware qualify for Windows 11?
> 
> 
> Let us know by voting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.windowscentral.com


----------



## Renzatic

AutomaticApple said:


>




Someone made a program called WhyNotWin11 that tells you exactly why you won't be able to upgrade. Here's my results...













						GitHub - rcmaehl/WhyNotWin11: Detection Script to help identify why your PC is not Windows 11 Release Ready. Now Supporting Update Checks!
					

Detection Script to help identify why your PC is not Windows 11 Release Ready. Now Supporting Update Checks! - GitHub - rcmaehl/WhyNotWin11: Detection Script to help identify why your PC is not Win...




					github.com


----------



## Runs For Fun

Yeah that TPM 2.0 requirement is going to be a big stumbling point for a lot of people.


----------



## Renzatic

Runs For Fun said:


> Yeah that TPM 2.0 requirement is going to be a big stumbling point for a lot of people.




The real requirement is TPM 1.2, with 2.0 being preferred. Problem is, I don't even have that.


----------



## User 189

Renzatic said:


> Someone made a program called WhyNotWin11 that tells you exactly why you won't be able to upgrade. Here's my results...
> 
> View attachment 6313
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GitHub - rcmaehl/WhyNotWin11: Detection Script to help identify why your PC is not Windows 11 Release Ready. Now Supporting Update Checks!
> 
> 
> Detection Script to help identify why your PC is not Windows 11 Release Ready. Now Supporting Update Checks! - GitHub - rcmaehl/WhyNotWin11: Detection Script to help identify why your PC is not Win...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> github.com



Can you active TPM through the BIOS?


Renzatic said:


> The real requirement is TPM 1.2, with 2.0 being preferred. Problem is, I don't even have that.



No, TPM 2.0 is the real requirement.


----------



## Renzatic

AutomaticApple said:


> Can you active TPM through the BIOS?
> 
> No, TPM 2.0 is the real requirement.




MS talks about what they call hard floor, and soft floor requirements. The former being what you absolutely need for Win11 to install, and the latter being the preferred option for optimal performance. TPM 1.2 is a hard floor limit. If you don't have it, you can't use Windows 11. TPM 2.0 is a soft floor limit. You'll get a warning if you don't have it, but you can ignore it, and move on with the install.

Either way, I'm thinking about moving back to Linux for the meanwhile. The only reason why I came back to Windows was because of the Affinity programs, but...eh, I can get by without them. Begrudingly.


----------



## User 189

Renzatic said:


> MS talks about what they call hard floor, and soft floor requirements. The former being what you absolutely need for Win11 to install, and the latter being the preferred option for optimal performance. TPM 1.2 is a hard floor limit. If you don't have it, you can't use Windows 11. TPM 2.0 is a soft floor limit. You'll get a warning if you don't have it, but you can ignore it, and move on with the install.
> 
> Either way, I'm thinking about moving back to Linux for the meanwhile. The only reason why I came back to Windows was because of the Affinity programs, but...eh, I can get by without them. Begrudingly.



No, TPM 2.0 is the hard floor limit from what I've heard.


----------



## Renzatic

AutomaticApple said:


> No, TPM 2.0 is the hard floor limit from what I've heard.




It looks like they've changed their minds, and got rid of all the soft floor requirements altogether. Now TPM 2.0 is required.

Who knows what the hell is going on.









						Microsoft does away with ‘soft floor’, updates minimum Windows 11 specs with TPM 2.0 requirement
					

We reported yesterday that Microsoft's documentation made it clear that it was possible (but not recommended) for PC users to upgrade to Windows 11 even if thei



					mspoweruser.com


----------



## User 189

Renzatic said:


> It looks like they've changed their minds, and got rid of all the soft floor requirements altogether. Now TPM 2.0 is required.
> 
> Who knows what the hell is going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Microsoft does away with ‘soft floor’, updates minimum Windows 11 specs with TPM 2.0 requirement
> 
> 
> We reported yesterday that Microsoft's documentation made it clear that it was possible (but not recommended) for PC users to upgrade to Windows 11 even if thei
> 
> 
> 
> mspoweruser.com



I don't even know who to trust at this point, not even Microsoft. The communication between Microsoft and the user is so hilariously poor.

At least we can wait for the first preview build of Windows 11 to be released today.








						PSA: Scalpers are hoarding TPM2.0 modules (of course they are), don't pay $100 for one
					

Scalpers have found the next goldmine to replicate the success with graphics cards. Thanks to Microsoft's new OS requirements for Windows 11, they're now hoarding trusted platform ...




					www.windowscentral.com


----------



## Renzatic

AutomaticApple said:


> I don't even know who to trust at this point, not even Microsoft. The communication between Microsoft and the user is so hilariously poor.
> 
> At least we can wait for the first preview build of Windows 11 to be released today.




Not me. I decided to say screw it, and installed Fedora. I'll get Windows 11 when I get a new PC.


----------



## Huntn

AutomaticApple said:


> Will Windows 11 persuade anybody to switch over from macOS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Microsoft will unveil 'the next generation of Windows' on June 24
> 
> 
> Microsoft's Windows event is now official, and it's happening this month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.windowscentral.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not, but we will have to wait and see!



NOPE. Does it still have the registry? I never have issues with the MacOS-Catalina (knock on wood).  Semi-frequently I find myself cursing Windows. Note, I use Windows 10 daily in the course of game playing.


----------



## Renzatic

Huntn said:


> NOPE. Does it still have the registry? I never have issues with MacOS (knock on wood).




It likely will. Though I still have no idea why people scream about the registry so much. I rarely ever see it cause any problems.


----------



## Huntn

Renzatic said:


> It likely will. Though I still have no idea why people scream about the registry so much. I rarely ever see it cause any problems.



This is a prejudice that goes back to Windows needing a registry to know where stuff is while the Mac as far as I know does not need one to find programs or for programs to function. Now maybe I’m mistaken  about such things, but once upon a time if I am remembering correctly, if you moved a program in Windows by copy/paste you would break it, where this was not an issue on the Mac.


----------



## Renzatic

Huntn said:


> This is a prejudice that goes back to Windows needing a registry to know where stuff is while the Mac as far as I know does not need one to find programs or for programs to function. Now maybe I’m mistaken  about such things, but once upon a time if I am remembering correctly, if you moved a program in Windows by copy/paste you would break it, where this was not an issue on the Mac.




If it's an installed app, yeah. Though why would you be moving your apps out of Program Files or %appdata%?


----------



## User 189

Huntn said:


> This is a prejudice that goes back to Windows needing a registry to know where stuff is while the Mac as far as I know does not need one to find programs or for programs to function. Now maybe I’m mistaken  about such things, but once upon a time if I am remembering correctly, if you moved a program in Windows by copy/paste you would break it, where this was not an issue on the Mac.



macOS uses .plist files to know where stuff is.


Renzatic said:


> It likely will. Though I still have no idea why people scream about the registry so much. I rarely ever see it cause any problems.



Yeah, antivirus protection does a good enough job of protecting the Registry from being attacked.

Windows will always have the Registry unless they nuke and pave the whole operating system.


Huntn said:


> Note, I use Windows 10 daily in the course of game playing.



Will you not be updating to Windows 11?


----------



## Renzatic

AutomaticApple said:


> Windows will always have the Registry unless they nuke and pave the whole operating system.




That's what Win10x was supposed to be, a from scratch rewrite of Windows with none of the legacy stuff holding it back. Though it started out as a mobile OS, it's eventual goal was to make its way to desktop and laptop machines.

Guess they couldn't get Win32 apps working well on it, so hey, we got Win11 instead.


----------



## Renzatic

Well, here's Windows 11 in all its glory. Doesn't look half bad.






...still not tabs in File Explorer though. GOD, THAT MAKES ME SO MAD!


----------



## User 189

Renzatic said:


> Well, here's Windows 11 in all its glory. Doesn't look half bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...still not tabs in File Explorer though. GOD, THAT MAKES ME SO MAD!



The revamped Microsoft Store is amazing. I can't wait for it to flourish with all of the common traditional win32 programs we've come to know and love!


----------



## User 189

Renzatic said:


> That's what Win10x was supposed to be, a from scratch rewrite of Windows with none of the legacy stuff holding it back. Though it started out as a mobile OS, it's eventual goal was to make its way to desktop and laptop machines.
> 
> Guess they couldn't get Win32 apps working well on it, so hey, we got Win11 instead.



Windows 10X was supposed to be a Chrome OS competitor before Microsoft canned it.


----------



## Huntn

Renzatic said:


> If it's an installed app, yeah. Though why would you be moving your apps out of Program Files or %appdata%?



Not all of my apps sit on the C drive and they did not under Windows 7.


AutomaticApple said:


> macOS uses .plist files to know where stuff is.
> 
> Yeah, antivirus protection does a good enough job of protecting the Registry from being attacked.
> 
> Windows will always have the Registry unless they nuke and pave the whole operating system.
> 
> Will you not be updating to Windows 11?



Unknown at this point. I’ll continue  to use W10 until I have  a reason to upgrade.


----------



## Renzatic

AutomaticApple said:


> Windows 10X was supposed to be a Chrome OS competitor before Microsoft canned it.




That's what it's initial release was supposed to be: a thin and light version of Windows to compete with the other thin and light OSes. Basically, Windows 10S, but better. Though there were plans to eventually bring in Win32 support, and make it a true, complete desktop OS, possibly replacing Win10 at some indeterminate point in the future.


----------



## User.191

Having used all versions of Windows from v1 onwards (yeah, I'm an old fart) I have to say I'm now bored of it.

10 has been a fine, stable OS but it just feels so... _blah_ - hopefully 11 might liven things up but I also wonder if I've been to heavily influenced by Mac OS...


----------



## User 189

I'm very excited about this!




__





						1549103 - Bring Firefox (Quantum) to the Microsoft Store as a Packaged Desktop Application (UWP/AppX/DAC)
					

RESOLVED (nobody) in Marketing - General. Last updated 2021-10-25.




					bugzilla.mozilla.org


----------



## Pumbaa

TheTrillionaire MissNomer said:


> Having used all versions of Windows from v1 onwards (yeah, I'm an old fart) I have to say I'm now bored of it.
> 
> 10 has been a fine, stable OS but it just feels so... _blah_ - hopefully 11 might liven things up but I also wonder if I've been to heavily influenced by Mac OS...



No wonder you’re a trillionaire and I’m not, I never used anything before 3.0 for real.

3.11 was good, so I’m confident 11 will be good as well.


----------



## Eric

Pumbaa said:


> No wonder you’re a trillionaire and I’m not, I never used anything before 3.0 for real.
> 
> *3.11 was good, so I’m confident 11 will be good as well.*



Windows "with networking"   I'm also dating myself but when I first started out working in a computer shop this was the latest and greatest thing we would install on top of DOS 6.22. Those were the days, before plug & play when you had dip switches on your modems and sound cards, you sort of had to know your shit to build a computer and set it all up.

As for Windows 11, other than moving the menu to the middle (is it really THAT novel?) what is everyone's experience so far? I have a personal laptop that I don't care much about that I'll probably upgraded to try it out.


----------



## User 189

Eric said:


> As for Windows 11, other than moving the menu to the middle (is it really THAT novel?) what is everyone's experience so far? I have a personal laptop that I don't care much about that I'll probably upgraded to try it out.



I'm loving the new Microsoft Store.


----------



## User 189




----------



## Renzatic

Still in Linux! Ain't going back.


----------



## User.191

Eric said:


> Windows "with networking"   I'm also dating myself but when I first started out working in a computer shop this was the latest and greatest thing we would install on top of DOS 6.22. Those were the days, before plug & play when you had dip switches on your modems and sound cards, you sort of had to know your shit to build a computer and set it all up.
> 
> As for Windows 11, other than moving the menu to the middle (is it really THAT novel?) what is everyone's experience so far? I have a personal laptop that I don't care much about that I'll probably upgraded to try it out.



MS-DOS 6? Sheesh, I cut my eye-teeth on v2 just after they come out with directories.

My first proper PC was an Apricot with a huge mammoth 10MB drive and an 80x25 Green screen...


----------



## Renzatic

Hell, I didn't get my first proper PC until 1997. I was slumming it on an Atari ST up until then.


----------



## User.191

TheTrillionaire MissNomer said:


> MS-DOS 6? Sheesh, I cut my eye-teeth on v2 just after they come out with directories.
> 
> My first proper PC was an Apricot with a huge mammoth 10MB drive and an 80x25 Green screen...



Found it...


----------



## User 189

Renzatic said:


> I might do that. The only things I miss from Explorer when using it is the hit or miss drag 'n drop, and the option to group by type (different from sort by type in that it gives each file extension it's own little partition in the window). If they could fix and add that, plus a few general speedups and bug improvements, it'd be a perfect replacement for Explorer.



You might want to take a look at this.
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1418231016381091842/


----------



## Renzatic

AutomaticApple said:


> You might want to take a look at this.




If I were still in Windows, I'd jump right on it.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Renzatic

theSeb said:


> Actually, I would not mind replaying KQ6 and actually finishing it this time.




Heh.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Renzatic

theSeb said:


> I remember when I first saw this game I was blown away by the amazing graphics.




It was KQ5 and Space Quest IV that had that effect on me. That was around the time when Sierra switched to doing their games in full 256 color VGA. I'd look at the screenshots for those games in magazines, and be amazed at how "realistic" they looked.

Though playing those games in their full glory was but a pipe dream for me. I was slumming it up on a 16 color Atari ST at the time, forever relegated to it's crappy old EGA equivalent.

...which is weird in retrospect, considering I think EGA games have more charm these days.


----------



## Huntn

MissNomer said:


> Having used all versions of Windows from v1 onwards (yeah, I'm an old fart) I have to say I'm now bored of it.
> 
> 10 has been a fine, stable OS but it just feels so... _blah_ - hopefully 11 might liven things up but I also wonder if I've been to heavily influenced by Mac OS...



Gosh, I did not show up until Windows 95 or so.   
Now I’ve not tried it lately, but in Windows there was a time when taking an application and copy, cut, paste it to another drive would break it. I never had that issue with the Mac.

Purchased an Apple IIe in 1983ish, an expensive sucker. Then 1992 when I went shopping for my first Mac (Performa)  there was absolutely no contest between Windows 3 and the GUI MacOS.  eventually I purchased a PC for gaming that included Windows 95.


----------



## Renzatic

Linux, yall. It's fantastic!





Srsly. I intend to be annoying about this.


----------

